# [GRAVURE] Quel logiciel choisir ?

## Picani

Bonsoir à tous !

Je suis sous Fluxbox et j'ai besoin d'installer un graveur CD/DVD avec interface graphique. J'ai un peu regarder et les meilleurs semblent être Brasero et K3B. Le problème c'est qu'ils dépendent d'un environement de bureau (Gnome ou KDE) et des dizaines de bibliothèques qui vont avec ... 

N'ayant pas très envie de m'intaller tt ces dépendances pr un seul logiciel, je cherche une solution (une technique pr éviter de tt installer ou un logiciel alternatif).

Merci d'avance.

----------

## Solevis

Tu as xfburn sous Xfce qui est lèger.

```
qdepends -a xfburn

 * DEPEND

app-cdr/xfburn-0.4.3: >=dev-libs/libburn-0.4.2 >=dev-libs/libisofs-0.6.2 >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.10:2 >=xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.4 >=xfce-base/exo-0.3 dev-libs/dbus-glib media-libs/gstreamer >=media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.20 sys-apps/hal dev-util/pkgconfig dev-util/intltool sys-devel/gettext =sys-devel/automake-1.10* >=sys-devel/autoconf-2.61 >=sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b >=sys-apps/sed-4

 * RDEPEND

app-cdr/xfburn-0.4.3: >=dev-libs/libburn-0.4.2 >=dev-libs/libisofs-0.6.2 >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.10:2 >=xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.4 >=xfce-base/exo-0.3 dev-libs/dbus-glib media-libs/gstreamer >=media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.20 sys-apps/hal

 * PDEPEND

```

----------

## Ezka

Graveman aussi, il me fait de drôles de choses pour les CD audio mais pour le reste il marche pas trop mal.

----------

## Picani

Ok merci. J'ai installé XfBurn, il a l'air pas mal mais il m'affiche pas d'icones ... Mais c'est pas grave, pour l'utilisation que j'en fait.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Graveman aussi, il me fait de drôles de choses pour les CD audio mais pour le reste il marche pas trop mal.

 

Idem, mais pour les cd de données, c'est gênant. EN fait si dans le projet je créer pas moi même les dossier mais que je fais du glisser-déposer de dossiers existants sur le dur, une fois gravé ces dossiers apparaissent comme des fichiers de 0 octets, en gros: y a plus rien.

----------

